
Zenefits Chief Quitting and Is Said to Consider Trump Transition Team - tim_sw
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/02/technology/zenefits-chief-quitting-and-is-said-to-consider-trump-transition-team.html
======
a3n
Trump Transition is a pretty short gig to quit your current job for. Maybe
it's contract-to-hire.

